# اسماء الاسباط = رحلة البشر من ادم الى صعود الكنيسة



## !ابن الملك! (6 أغسطس 2010)

اقرأ اولا سفر التكوين 29: 31-35 و 30 و 35: 16-20

*اولا :اسماء بنى يعقوب بالترتيب *
*+ سبب التسمية كما قال الكتاب*​ 
*ابنائه من ليئة*
1- رأوبين ( لأَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: «إِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ نَظَرَ إِلَى مَذَلَّتِي. إِنَّهُ الآنَ يُحِبُّنِي رَجُلِي». )
2- شمعون ( قَالَتْ: «إِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ أَنِّي مَكْرُوهَةٌ فَأَعْطَانِي هذَا أَيْضًا». فَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «شِمْعُونَ». )
3- لاوى ( وَقَالَتِ: «الآنَ هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ يَقْتَرِنُ بِي رَجُلِي، لأَنِّي وَلَدْتُ لَهُ ثَلاَثَةَ بَنِينَ». )
4- يهوذا ( َقَالَتْ: «هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ أَحْمَدُ الرَّبَّ» )

*ابنائه من بلهة خادمة راحيل*
5- دان ( قَالَتْ رَاحِيلُ: «قَدْ قَضَى لِيَ اللهُ وَسَمِعَ أَيْضًا لِصَوْتِي وَأَعْطَانِيَ ابْنًا». )
6- نفتالى ( قَالَتْ رَاحِيلُ: «مُصَارَعَاتِ اللهِ قَدْ صَارَعْتُ أُخْتِي وَغَلَبْتُ» )

*ابنائه من زلفة خادمة ليئة*
7- جاد ( فَقَالَتْ لَيْئَةُ: «بِسَعْدٍ» )
8- اشير ( قَالَتْ لَيْئَةُ: «بِغِبْطَتِي، لأَنَّهُ تُغَبِّطُنِي بَنَاتٌ» )

*قصة اللفاح*
14 وَمَضَى رَاوبَيْنُ فِي ايَّامِ حَصَادِ الْحِنْطَةِ فَوَجَدَ لُفَّاحا فِي الْحَقْلِ وَجَاءَ بِهِ الَى لَيْئَةَ امِّهِ. فَقَالَتْ رَاحِيلُ لِلَيْئَةَ: «اعْطِينِي مِنْ لُفَّاحِ ابْنِكِ». 15 فَقَالَتْ لَهَا: «اقَلِيلٌ انَّكِ اخَذْتِ رَجُلِي فَتَاخُذِينَ لُفَّاحَ ابْنِي ايْضا؟» فَقَالَتْ رَاحِيلُ: «اذا يَضْطَجِعُ مَعَكِ اللَّيْلَةَ عِوَضا عَنْ لُفَّاحِ ابْنِكِ». 16 فَلَمَّا اتَى يَعْقُوبُ مِنَ الْحَقْلِ فِي الْمَسَاءِ خَرَجَتْ لَيْئَةُ لِمُلاقَاتِهِ وَقَالَتْ: «الَيَّ تَجِيءُ لانِّي قَدِ اسْتَاجَرْتُكَ بِلُفَّاحِ ابْنِي». فَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ. 17 وَسَمِعَ اللهُ لِلَيْئَةَ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ ابْنا خَامِسا. ​ 
*ابنائه من ليئة*
9- يسّاكر ( قَالَتْ لَيْئَةُ: «قَدْ أَعْطَانِي اللهُ أُجْرَتِي، لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُ جَارِيَتِي لِرَجُلِي». فَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «يَسَّاكَرَ». )
10- زبولون ( قَالَتْ لَيْئَةُ: «قَدْ وَهَبَنِي اللهُ هِبَةً حَسَنَةً. الآنَ يُسَاكِنُنِي رَجُلِي، لأَنِّي وَلَدْتُ لَهُ سِتَّةَ بَنِينَ» )
دينة ( ثُمَّ وَلَدَتِ ابْنَةً وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهَا «دِينَةَ». )​

*ابنائه من راحيل*
11- يوسف ( قَائِلَةً: «يَزِيدُنِي الرَّبُّ ابْنًا آخَرَ». )
12- بنيامين ( دَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «بَنْ أُونِي». وَأَمَّا أَبُوهُ فَدَعَاهُ «بَنْْيَامِينَ». )​ 

*ثانيا: التأملات .*​ 
*اولا : يعقوب + راحيل + ليئة .*
يعقوب .. هو رمز للانسان
ليئة ( الزوجة الاولى ) .. تعنى دسم وهى رمز للسماويات . ليئة هى اخت راحيل البكر .. ونلاحظ ان السماء ايضا هى البكر ( تك 1: 1 )
راحيل ( الزوجة الثانية ) .. تعنى رحيل وغربة . وهى رمز للارضيات . ​ 
يعقوب احب راحيل اكثر من ليئة لانها كانت حسنة المظهر .. وسعى ليتزوج منها فعمل مدة 14 سنة ليحصل عليها .. ليئة كانت ضعيفة البصر . وراحيل كانت عاقر .
تماما كالانسان الذى يترك السماويات ويهتم بالارضيات .. فهو اراد الارضيات ويسعى دائما للعمل من اجلهالما يراه فيها من متع تبدو جميلة ولكنها زائفة .السماويا لا نراها الان لذلك لا نهتم بها اما الارضيات نهتم بها ونحبها بالرغم من انها لا تأتى بثمر .​ 
بلهة جارية راحيل .. تعنى غبية 
زلفة جارية ليئة .. تعنى سقطة​ 
*ثانيا : اسماء بنى يعقوب ( الاسباط )*​ 
رأوبين : ( الرؤية ) كان الانسان الاول اى آدم يرى الله ويتعامل معه مباشرة .
شمعون ( السمع ) بعد الطرد من الجنة اصبح الانسان يستمع فقط الى الله .
لاوى ( اقتران ) من هذا السبط فقط كان كهنوت العهد القديم .. رمزا لعهد الناموس والذى فيه بدأ الانسان يقترن بالله عن طريق الكهنوت .
يهوذا ( الحمد ) من هذا السبط جاء الله متجسدا .. رمزا لعهد النعمة الذى فيه مجئ المسيح الذى جاء ليكمل الناموس عنّا . فقد سبق وتنبأ الانبياء الذين كانوا فى عهد الناموس عن مجئ المسيح من سبط يهوذا .​ 
( تك 29: 35 ) توقفت ليئة عن الولادة .. 
وهى فترة النعمة الطويلة التى نعيشها الان والتى ايضا لها نهاية .​ 
( تك 30: 1 ) قالت راحيل لزوجها ان يهب لها بنين والا ستموت ..
الارض التى نعيش بها ليس بها ثمر فقد سبق ولعنها الله ايام ادم .. فهى تعيب على الانسان وتدفعه للخطأ .​ 
( تك 30: 3) قالت راحيل لزوجها بأن يدخل على بلهة جاريتها .. 
بدأ الانسان يهتم بتنفيذ طلبات الارضيات فبالتالى سيذوق ثمار الارضيات . ( كما سنرى من الابنان القادمان )​ 
دان ( قضاء ) من هذا السبط سيجئ ضد المسيح ( تك 49: 17 ) .. فبعد عصر النعمة سيجئ عصر ضد المسيح .. 
نفتالى ( صراع ) هو الصراع اللا نهائى بين البشر فالكل يدوس على الاخر .. ​ 
لو لاحظت معى ستجد الاتى .
نفذ يعقوب رغبة راحيل فتزوج جاريتها لينجب بنين يُنسبون الى راحيل العقيمة فانجب دان ونفتالى .
رمزا للانسان الذى نفذ رغبة الارضيات واهتم بها فانجبت الارض له ( القضاء ومجئ ضد المسيح ) وايضا ( الصراع والتعب والشقاء فى الارض )
خدمة الارضيات تولد الدينونة والصراع​ 
طلبت ليئة من يعقوب بان يتزوج جاريتها لينجب بنين ولكن لهدف اخر والهدف كان ليتقرب لها زوجها . فأنجب جاد واشير .
جاد ( السعادة ) فى السماويات ننال السعادة . التطويبات كما قال الكتاب افرحوا فى الرب كل حين .
اشير ( غبطة ) مغبوط هو العطاء ففى السماويات ننال عطايا الله بدل من الارض المليئة بالاخذ والصراع .​ 
لو لاحظت معى ستجد الاتى .
غارت ليئة فطلبت من يعقوب بان يتزوج جاريتها لينجب بنين فبذلك يتقرب زوجها لها فانجب جاد واشير .
كالسماويات فهى تعطى الانسان ( السعادة والفرح ) وايضا ( الغبطة والعطاء ) فبذلك يقترب الانسان الى الله والسماويات ويبعد عن الارض الفانية بفرحتها المؤقتة المزيفة .
خدمة السماويات تولد السعادة والغبطة .​ 
تأملات قصة اللفاح .
( تك 30: 14 ) وَمَضَى رَأُوبَيْنُ فِي أَيَّامِ حَصَادِ الْحِنْطَةِ فَوَجَد لُفَّاحًا فِي الْحَقْل
رأى رأوبين اللفاح فنزعه من الارض واعطاه لامه .. اللفاح هو المسيح الذى رآه الانسان فنزعه من ارض الاحياء .​ 
( تك 30 :14 ) وَجَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى لَيْئَةَ أُمِّه 
اللفاح اصبح ملك لليئة .. المسيح هو سماوى ولا ينتمى للارض الملعونة . فالمسيح نفسه قال انه نزل من السماء ( يوحنا 6: 38 )​ 
( تك 30: 14 ) فَقَالَتْ رَاحِيلُ لِلَيْئَةَ: «أَعْطِينِي مِنْ لُفَّاحِ ابْنِكِ».
كما اشتاقت راحيل الى اللفاح وتمنت الحصول عليه .. كذلك اشتاق اليهود فى عصور الناموس
جدا الى المسيح وهذا واضح فى كتابات اليهود قبل مجئ المسيح مثل الكتابات التى اُكتشفت فى قمران .​ 
( تك 30: 16 ) قَالَتْ: «إِلَيَّ تَجِيءُ لأَنِّي قَدِ اسْتَأْجَرْتُكَ بِلُفَّاحِ ابْنِي»
قبلت ليئة التنازل عن اللفاح واعطته لراحيل مقابل ان تحصل على يعقوب زوجها .. كالسماويات عندما قبلت التضحية بالمسيح ووهبته للارض مقابل ان تحصل على اهتمام الانسان واهبة الخلاص له ( يوحنا 3: 16 ) .​ 
نلاحظ الاتى .
بعد ان اخذت راحيل اللفاح ونالت ليئة زوجها .. نجد ان الله فتح رحم ليئة فانجبت ليعقوب ابنان اخران .
بعد ان وهب الله ابنه اى المسيح الى الارض ونال الانسان القدرة على معرفة السماويات .. نجد ان السماويات بدأت تعطى الانسان امران هامان .​ 
يسّاكر : ( اجرة ) اصبحت اعمالنا لها قيمة واجرة .. فى القديم مهما كانت اعمالك حسنة فمن اخطأ فى وصية واحدة صار عاصى ومجرم فى كل الوصايا ( يعقوب 2: 10 ) اما الان فاصبحت اعمالنا تحسب لنا واخطائنا على حساب المسيح . قديما ذهب الكل الى الجحيم . وبموت المسيح انتقل الابرياء فقط الى الفردوس .. اما الان فنستطيع الذهاب الى الفردوس مباشرة ( باعمالنا + الايمان ) .​ 
زبولون ( مسكن ) اصبحنا نحن مساكن لله على الارض اذ يحل فينا روح الله القدوس ( رومية 8: 9 )
دينة ( عدالة ) وهنا انتهاء عصر النعمة .​ 
يوسف ( يضيف او يزيد اخر ) بعد ان جاء المسيح مرة .. سيجئ المسيح ثانية ليصعد بكنيسته للملكوت ويعتقنا من الارض . ( عبرانيين 9: 28 ) ​ 
نلاحظ الاتى .
بعد ان انجبت راحيل يوسف .. نجد ان يعقوب سارع فى الاستئذان من لابان لكى يعود الى بيت ابيه ( تك 30: 25 )
تماما مثلنا . فبعد مجئ المسيح الثانى سنطلب ان نذهب الى الملكوت الى ابينا السماوى .​ 
بنيامين ( ابن اليمين )
سمت راحيل ابنها باسم ( بن اونى ) اى ابن حزنى .. ( تك 35: 18 )
هذا ما سنشعر به لحظيا عند صعودنا للسماء حزنا على الاقات العصيبة والدائد والضيقات التى مضت .. ( رؤيا 7: 17 )​ 
اما يعقوب فلم يسمع لراحيل وسمى ابنه ( بنيامين ) اى ابن اليمين .. ( تك 35: 18 )
المسيح سيمسح دموعنا فلا نعود نتذكر ايام الشقاء . وسنجلس نحن ايضا عن يمين الله ( متى 25: 33 ) .​ 
ماتت راحيل فى ولادتها لبنيامين ( تك 35: 18 ) .
تماما كالارض التى ستفنى عندما ننتقل الى يمين الله .
( رؤ 21 : 1 ) ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضًا جَدِيدَةً، *لأَنَّ السَّمَاءَ الأُولَى وَالأَرْضَ* *الأُولَى مَضَتَا،* وَالْبَحْرُ لاَ يُوجَدُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ.​ 

واخيرا انهى باية جميلة تلخص لنا تأملات ولادة راحيل لبنيامين.
( رؤ 21: 4 ) *وسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ،* وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ *الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ*». ​ 


هى مجموعة من التأملات جمعتها من كتب التفسير كتفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى + وعظات صوتية لابونا ارميا بولس + تأملات شخصية بسيطة .​


----------



## peace_86 (6 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جداً صديقي ابن الملك.. ابن الملك بحق وحقيقي

اسمائهم جميلة..


----------



## السـامرية (3 ديسمبر 2010)

_*حلوة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى بجد
استفادت منها كتير وسفر التكوين كلة تأملات جميلة قوى ومعبرة عن حال الارض
تسلم يا ابن الملك
*_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور إبن الملك للموضوع الجميل







الرب يباركك​*


----------



## geegoo (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*أقل ما يقال عن هذا الموضوع أنه موضوع رائع .....*
*و أجمل ما قيل إنك فعلا إبن الملك ....*
*أشكرك و أجمل تقييم ...*
​


----------

